# Bonkers Sig



## nedjer (Aug 9, 2011)

I used to have two links in my sig. Tried to change it to one and it keeps telling me to go walk the plank. What am I doing all donkey-horse?


----------



## Umbran (Aug 9, 2011)

Links in sigs have become a community supporter feature.  Links that existed before the change (which was quite a while back, actually), were allowed to stay put, but I think to add one may require a community supporter account.


----------



## nedjer (Aug 10, 2011)

Umbran said:


> Links in sigs have become a community supporter feature.  Links that existed before the change (which was quite a while back, actually), were allowed to stay put, but I think to add one may require a community supporter account.




Thanks  I'll correct the thread to Completely Bonkers asap. The link is not a plug or a promotion. 

Clearly in the face of this outrageous and calculated social malice  it might be considered _de rigueur_ to route through Jamaica and fire, fire, fire . . . before Twitting about it. (Yes, Twitting is the correct term). 

Alternatively, I could have a cup of tea and work out some NVDA aka how to circumvent it without breaking the rules (or cheating by hotkeying a link into every post - eugh).

Assuming vBulletin is set to parse for html in image sigs a line of css would seem the obvious. But that's so last year. May need a chocolate digestive for this one.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 10, 2011)

nedjer said:


> The link is not a plug or a promotion. It connects to wholly free RPG content, which happens to include the only currently available material on getting kids into RPGs that's written by an expert in the field.




That sounds like really good stuff.  But I'm sorry, some features are only available community supporters.



> Assuming vBulletin is set to parse for html in image sigs a line of css would seem the obvious. But that's so last year. May need a chocolate digestive for this one.




I think you'll find the boards won't accept html.


----------



## nedjer (Aug 10, 2011)

Umbran said:


> That sounds like really good stuff.  But I'm sorry, some features are only available community supporters.
> 
> Dude you could win a Nobel peace prize
> 
> I think you'll find the boards won't accept html.





Edit: No image too. Now that just ain't sporting. And it looks so pretty


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't see umbran saying anything about you winning a nobel peace prize


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Aug 11, 2011)

nedjer, I did something similar with my avatar.

Far from ideal, but it does work.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Aug 11, 2011)

PaulofCthulhu said:


> nedjer, I did something similar with my avatar.
> 
> Far from ideal, but it does work.




You added to a moderator's post when you quoted it?


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Aug 11, 2011)

No, I just changed my avatar to a QR Code.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> You added to a moderator's post when you quoted it?




Dice4hiure, your are a grade A certifiable nutt.


----------



## nedjer (Aug 11, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I don't see umbran saying anything about you winning a nobel peace prize




We're cut from the cloth of our culture. This is my culture

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g61xASD-24"]Horrible Histories - William Wallace Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 11, 2011)

It is at this point in the thread where I would like to thank God for Goodyear Tires, Quaker State Motor Oil, and my smokin' hot wife!


----------



## nedjer (Aug 11, 2011)

PaulofCthulhu said:


> nedjer, I did something similar with my avatar.
> 
> Far from ideal, but it does work.





You so scooped me there innovative dude!

Setting aside my Gael belligerence; and my recent dabbling in these for ARGs; they've a load of potential uses for RPG groups, viral contacts, Cons and meta-gaming.

Hadn't found out about colours and embedding images in them until yesterday, but it's so easy.

Popped mine in the sig eventually. You're unlikely to get further copycats, as they're about as much use as a chocolate fireguard for on-screen promotional links. However, the curious and innovative will want to no more and your QR will probably be followed by QRs as standard on D&D and Paizo books, where they work as intended. Come to think of it, it's so long since I bought from those guys that they may already have them?


----------



## nedjer (Aug 11, 2011)

jaerdaph said:


> It is at this point in the thread where I would like to thank God for Goodyear Tires, Quaker State Motor Oil, and my smokin' hot wife!




I'll be needing to send you a fire extinguisher 

We've many bonnie lassies in this part of the world and there are few cultures as widespread, peaceable or rich as Gaeldom. At the same time, a certain directness or discipline can have its uses.

Noticeably, there weren't any sneaker riots up here - the two kids who suggested it were locked-up in Govan's terrorist cells within an hour of posting on Facebook.

And as the Twitting and BBMs weighed-up the choices yesterday lunchtime the Scottish and national media weren't full of pictures of Boris or Davy Cameron holding bog brushes. Instead there was short screening after short screening of our fine Scottish Police Officers climbing into mini-vans from Stornoway to Aberdeen and setting off for Manchester. No shields, no helmets, no water cannon - no rioting. If our English cousins need more help King Alex has 10,000 more who can pop on the next train.

Do I hear doubters? Well, normal combat training involving football, gang warfare and housebreaking is suspended under these circumstances. The kid goes on the XBox and doesn't go off campus until the priority is dealt with. It may sound bizarre, but that's how it's worked for centuries.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Aug 11, 2011)

nedjer said:


> You so scooped me there innovative dude!




We use them on our promo banners at conventions (and people have been scanning them - even at a distance).


----------



## nedjer (Aug 11, 2011)

PaulofCthulhu said:


> We use them on our promo banners at conventions (and people have been scanning them - even at a distance).




Getting an zombie there. Can you dig it up please? That'd be


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 16, 2011)

nedjer said:


> We're cut from the cloth of our culture. This is my culture
> 
> Horrible Histories - William Wallace Song - YouTube




The first thing I thought of when I saw that was that someone decided to make a song about the movie Braveheart.  Why does so much of my terrible knowledge come from movies?


----------



## nedjer (Aug 16, 2011)

Dog Moon said:


> The first thing I thought of when I saw that was that someone decided to make a song about the movie Braveheart.  Why does so much of my terrible knowledge come from movies?




Way more authentic than Braveheart, which was packed with Holywood fantasy. E.g. the English nobility didn't have or claim a right to spend the first night with the bride of an 'inferior', and Eddy I didn't send his son's favourite hurtling out the top floor of castle


----------

